# a newbies couple days digs



## Goldhunter27 (Oct 24, 2010)

This is a couples day worth of digs at massive dump near me. 

 I'm really curious about this one. I can't find anything about it online. It says Chas Crompton & Sons Lynn, MA.


----------



## Goldhunter27 (Oct 24, 2010)

Burnett's Standard Extracts.


----------



## Goldhunter27 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hire's Household Extract


----------



## Goldhunter27 (Oct 25, 2010)

This one has me stumped. The front has a mark on it that looks like 3ii. Any info on it would be great.


----------



## Goldhunter27 (Oct 25, 2010)

Another pic of it.


----------



## Goldhunter27 (Oct 25, 2010)

Bottom pic.


----------



## Goldhunter27 (Oct 25, 2010)

This Delco bottle was found there a while back while I was metal detecting. I figured I'd throw the pic in.


----------



## Goldhunter27 (Oct 25, 2010)

Shame about this one  I can't find anything on it either.


----------



## Goldhunter27 (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't know what this one is.


----------



## Goldhunter27 (Oct 25, 2010)

Asprin


----------



## Goldhunter27 (Oct 25, 2010)

Close-up


----------



## Goldhunter27 (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice little stopper!


----------



## Goldhunter27 (Oct 25, 2010)

And my favorites. Two Moxie bottles. My favorite soda! I also found 8 Sawyer's Crystal blueing of varying size and some cool relics including a cast iron horse bank.


----------



## Wangan (Oct 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Goldhunter27
> 
> This one has me stumped. The front has a mark on it that looks like 3ii. Any info on it would be great.


 
 This is a medicine bottle.I think the 3ii denotes the quantity of liquid in the bottle or its strength.Some had 3i,3iv etc..I cant remember the name of it.


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Goldhunter27
> 
> This one has me stumped. The front has a mark on it that looks like 3ii. Any info on it would be great.


 





 That would be what we call a slick or plain druggists/pharmacy bottle.  Would have had a label slapped on it locally that had the local druggist name and address printed on it as well as dose instructions (usually hand written).

 Now go dig some with embossing on them!  Local embossed druggists bottles are one of my favorites.

 PD


----------



## TJSJHART (Oct 25, 2010)

THAT DELCO IS VERY NICE AND RARE I'M BETTING,, IT'S A SHAME ABOUT OTHER ACL,, AND THOSE FRESCAS WITH THE FOIL LABELS ARE SWEET,,, WHAT ARE YOU PLANING TO DO WITH THEM?


----------



## logueb (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome.  That symbol that looks like a 3 is the symbol for Drams.  Some drugstore medicine bottles have drams on one side and ounces on the other.  The drams was probably the weight of the medicine.   Buster.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice stopper, I have a bunch of Sullivan soda bottles.  I'm guessing you dug in Mass. or Ct?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 27, 2010)

Just to clear things up, this symbol is for ounces. They used Roman numerals after it to indicate the liquid volume. In this case it's a 2 ounce bottle.. [8|]


----------



## madman (Oct 27, 2010)

nice finds like those moxies!


----------



## Goldhunter27 (Oct 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RIBottleguy
> 
> Nice stopper, I have a bunch of Sullivan soda bottles.Â  I'm guessing you dug in Mass. or Ct?


 

 You are correct. I'm in MA

 Thanks for the replies on that pharmaceutical bottle. Anyone have any idea on the Chas Crompton & Sons bottle? I went back and dug a few more, will post pics later. Nothing that great. I believe I dug an inkwell but I'm not too sure.


----------



## Goldhunter27 (Oct 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> nice finds like those moxies!


 

 Me too. Like I said, been my favorite soda since I was a kid and love all things Moxie. I found about 2 dozen broken Moxie bottles there, a couple of nicer looking ones[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 28, 2010)

> Me too. Like I said, been my favorite soda since I was a kid


 Everyone laughs at me or just says Yuc. I'm glad I'm not alone. I do remember it before the ban on SassafrasSarsaparilla and it was better then and not quite as sweet.


----------

